

Joshua Topolsky's response to Michael Arrington's rant - desigooner
http://joshuatopolsky.tumblr.com/post/2791763076/dear-michael-arrington

======
jdp23
am i the only on who looks at stuff like this and thinks "professional
wrestling"?

~~~
rhizome
Nope!

